# ISO small inexpensive tent trailer



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

just what the title says. the wife and i are looking for a smaller not expensive pop up camper. can be older or look slightly rough as long as the inside is ok and doesn't leak. got a couple of guns i could trade or could pay cash. post or pm me if you may have something.


----------

